# A Touring Library?



## Andy in Sig (6 Jul 2007)

Experience in other places has shown that in the touring forum the same questions about different countries and popular routes are repeatedly asked as people go there for the first time. I think it might be a good idea to build up a small library on a sort of Wikepedia basis by country and within country by route.

For instance I would be quite happy to contribute some stuff about cycling in Germany in general and about the routes I have done in particular. If this got built up for a number of countries it could become a useful resource.

What do you think, Admin?


----------



## Shaun (6 Jul 2007)

A good idea, and something I'll look into


----------



## redfox (6 Jul 2007)

Sounds like a good idea to me!

As touring questions and answers probably make up about 80% of my infrequent musings, I would happily contribute to (and benefit from) such an effort.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (7 Jul 2007)

as one of those newbies asking the same old questions I would say this was a good idea. I would certainly be scouring over threads like that soaking up whatever info i could get from more experienced posters.


----------

